
Simplest Boilerplate for Reactjs, Webpack 3 and React Hot Loader - prprprogrammer
https://github.com/amitnavindgi/bonjour/tree/react-hmr-boilerplate
======
prprprogrammer
Minimal boilerplate needed to get up and running with a simple client-side
ReactJS application with Hot Module Reloading enabled for faster development.

